# Omnijig Guides



## maxaab (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello all!! This is my first post on this site and am in need of some help. I have a 77240 Omnijig and need the G7 (77261) and G8 (77262) template guides. I would like to make some through dovetails in some 1/2 material on a project for my niece and they are currently discontinued from PC/Delta. Here are the specs for them:

77261-3/8"od-21/64"id-15/32" distance past base
77262-23/64"od-5/16"id-15/32" distance past base

Here are my questions:
Does anybody know where to find them?
Are these specs available on some guides from another manufacterer?
Has anyone done this procedure using some other combination of bits and guides?

I bought this jig to make all the drawers for my kitchen remodel. 50 drawers with half blind dovetails in 5/8" 13 ply maple ply. Awesome success with that. I am now trying to branch out and do more dovetails with it and this is my second attempt and have hit a roadblock. Not too happy now. Don't let me down routerforum!!!! Thanks, Andy!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

THREE identical posts? Just one would have been sufficient, and much more appropriate.


----------



## maxaab (Dec 10, 2012)

Well thanks for the help with the template question Joat. You've been a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

maxaab said:


> Well thanks for the help with the template question Joat. You've been a wealth of knowledge.


No need to be rude, Andy.

I agree with Theo......


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

maxaab said:


> Hello all!! This is my first post on this site and am in need of some help. I have a 77240 Omnijig and need the G7 (77261) and G8 (77262) template guides. I would like to make some through dovetails in some 1/2 material on a project for my niece and they are currently discontinued from PC/Delta. Here are the specs for them:
> 
> 77261-3/8"od-21/64"id-15/32" distance past base
> 77262-23/64"od-5/16"id-15/32" distance past base
> ...




Hi Andy - I haven't got that jig but with most, the ID and barrel length aren't particularly critical. 3/8" OD guide shouldn't be an issue. If necessary, just sand or cut the barrel length to accomodate the jig. The 23/64 guide may be problematic. You may have to take a 3/8 bushing to a machine shop to have it turned down. That's only a 1/64". 
Good Luck


----------



## maxaab (Dec 10, 2012)

That's what I ended up doing John. Thanks for the advise. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------

